# Squirting OutHouse Highlights Video



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Here's a link to the video of the outhouse prop I did last year. It was made out of a old privacy fence I tore down. A used a washer inlet valve was used to control the flow, connected to tap water on the house. http://twisteddementia.com/Video/TwistedDementia 2006 Squirting OutHouse Highlights.wmv
This was my first squirting prop I've built, let me know what you think and if you have any improvement idea's for this year.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That is really funny.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes that was funny. I love that idea...Great job.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

If you listen, you can hear me laughing behind the camera, I couldn't help it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nic vid reactions! Clever idea...made me laugh too.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That is absolutely gross.......I loved it!!! Very creative! Great idea for catching everyone's reactions! Of course, leave it to the boys who would want to play with the poo! Maybe to change it up for this year, put some snakes around or have one pop out and spit???? Just tossing out ideas.......
Can't wait to see more of your pics & videos.....I have got to get started and making some props!! You guys INSPIRE me!!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

simply amazing!
i plan on doing something very similar like this for next year.
very great job!
can't see what you come up with next year!
.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

FYF, be sure to get us pics and vid when you do.


----------



## CRHaunting (Jul 15, 2006)

That was awesome!!! What a fun prop. I love the idea of doing a popup in the toilet and having it do the spitting.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I going to have to look into that, maybe have a puppet like this pop out of it:

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Mask.cfm?MID=142


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How was it triggered?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

An actor behind the outhouse.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

This is the only place that you can get high fives for doing cool stuff with poop! I feel like I found home! Awesome imagination!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome home tonguesandwich!


----------

